# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare > Muzika botërore >  Kopertinat me interesante te albumeve muzikore

## Clauss

Disa here pervec kenges(ve) te nje albumi/single jane shume interesante cover-i dhe ato fletushkat (me/pa lyrics) qe kane brenda. Bile mjaft here, titulli, cover-i dhe muzika jane ne harmoni te plote. disa here te tjera qellon qe blen (ose ben download ne menyre te ligjshme natyrisht) nje disk sepse te ben klik ato fotot/pikturat te kapaku. 
(edhe pse sjam i sigurt qe kjo teme eshte ne vendin e duhur) ketu mund te sjellim te cover-a te tille artistike ose qe ju kane bere pershtypje si vizualisht si ne lidhje me permbajtjen e CD-se


1) Air - Late nite tales
2) Radiohead - OK computer
3) Smashing pumpkins - Mellon Collie and the infinite sadness

----------


## Clauss

1) Pearl jam - Yield
2) Led zeppelin - Houses of the Holy

----------


## helios

Temë e vecantë...(këshilloj bashkëngjitjen e fotove  nga faqet jashtë FSH-së që mos ngarkohet forumi dhe mos humbasin)

1)Pink Floyd - The Division Bell
2)The Smashing Pumpkins - Bullet With Butterfly Wings (The Single)
3)Red Hot Chili Peppers - Californication

----------


## Clauss

"kopertina" kjo qe fjala qe kerkoja lol thnx

Dead can dance - aion
Fila brazillia - another late night
Nightmares on wax - In a space outta sound

----------


## Diesel Industry

teme shume interesante.bravo!

----------


## Clauss

flm diesel.. ajde sill ndonje tani, te marrim dhe ndonje ide

Tindersticks - Nenette et Boni
Rolling stones - It's only rock'n'roll
James - Millionares

----------


## TheUnforgiven

1. Iron Maiden - Dance Of Death
2. Pink Floyd - The Dark Side Of The Moon
3. Iron Miden - Live After Death

----------


## Diesel Industry

Patjeter Clauss qe do ve, ja po vendos si fillim 2 me te preferuart e mia, po i ve bashke se jane vazhdim i njera-tjeters. Jane albumet "Mezmerize" dhe "Hypnotize" nga System of a Down. Qe te dyja coverat jane piktura te babait te kitarisrit te grupit Daron Malakian,piktor nga Armenia.

----------


## The VeGGa



----------


## Clauss

suede - sci-fi lullabies 
fatboy slim - half way between the gutter and the stars
blur - sunday sunday

----------


## Clauss



----------


## Ermelita

mua me ka bere pershtypje coveri i albumit Salome nga Xandria.
le te ma gjeje dikush  :lakuriq nate: ol:

----------


## Pratolini

Anathema : A Natural Disaster

----------


## Clauss

jazz i viteve 30-40. ishin shume perpara atehere  :buzeqeshje:  




ja dhe titullat per ke do ti gjeje

----------


## Clauss

the killers - sam's town

arab strap - the last romance

joss stone - the soul sessions

----------


## desaparacidos



----------


## desaparacidos



----------


## desaparacidos



----------


## Clauss



----------


## Clauss

Blue Note 2003  :buzeqeshje:

----------

